# ECM Synchronika steam boiler pressure rising



## Hrti (Aug 14, 2019)

So friday evening the steam boiler safety valve was triggered on my ECM Synchronika. The pressure gauge was well above the 2.5 bars the safety valve is calibrated for. I rapidly turned the machine off and started releasing pressure from the wand and water tap as to not get too much steam/water inside the machine. Took the panels off to inspect the inside, and found a bit of water on top of the PID housing and on the base plate underneath (the PID has a water proof film on top). Not much at all, but still. Dried it up with a soft cloth and used a hair dryer to be sure everything was dry. When turning the machine back on, the PID seems to have gone a bit crazy jumping rapidly between showing coffee boiler and steam boiler temps, and also showing obviously wrong temperatures jumping back and forth. This happens regardless if the steam boiler is activated with the switch behind the drip tray. The orange light on the front panel for the steam boiler activation works as expevted (off when the switch is off, on when the switch is on). Obviously I don't know if the PID is acting up because of the incident or if the PID could be the reason for what happened in the first place. See attached youtube video.

Phoned the dealer and explained what had just happened, and he ordered a new PID from ECM in Germany. As the dealer is over 500 miles away, I'm going to replace the PID myself rather than risk transportation damage sending the machine. What I'm wondering is if there are some troubleshooting to be done before the new PID is installed. From my somewhat limited understanding the steam boiler pressure rise could be caused by a faulty temp proble, bad wiring or an issue with the control box. Or could it in fact just be a PID failure by itself? Would kindly appreciate some feedback and tips on this one ☺

For reference the machine is about 14 months old. It's tank fed on soft norwegian tap water. I've had no previous trouble with the machine at all. While replacing the mushroom with the flow control device there were signs of scale, at least not in the brew chamber.

Hoping for some feedback!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Interesting. Water can do interesting things, but to leave something half working is an interesting one. usually it would short circuit stuff causing things do get damaged, or you might be lucky to just dry it off and it works again.

what you need to make sure is what's causing it. Is it the PID controller? Is it the display (unlikely)? Is it the probe?

if you leave the machine to just do it's thing, what happens? Does it work as expected?

Also, and most importantly, you need to figure out what causeD the safety valve to pop. If you don't, you are just waiting for it to happen again. Could it be scale build up on your probe? Did you check it?

i know you say your water is soft, but the water has minerals, and eventually it will build up whether you like it or not, specially at such temperatures inside the service boiler.


----------



## Hrti (Aug 14, 2019)

The machine does not work as expected, so I guess a new and fully functional PID has to be installed before any further troubleshooting anyways. I'll try to heat it up once the new PID is installed. But as you say, my main worry is what caused the safety valve release in the first place. So I'll check the probe(s) while I'm at it, once the new PID arrives. Dealer also suggested to try the brew boiler probe in the service boiler to see if it works correctly. If not, I guess it will be down to some wiring or the control box? I'll update here once the PID arrives  The days of bravery with a wifi-plug and the steam boiler activated is long gone regardless of the outcome here. Just plain stupid.

Btw does the black cap on top of the probe just pop of? Need to get the wires off for access to the nut.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Hrti said:


> The days of bravery with a wifi-plug and the steam boiler activated is long gone regardless of the outcome here. Just plain stupid.


 I've been saying this for a long time, if you can turn the steam boiler off...then, unless you are steaming, it should be off.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/51181-ecm-synchronika-blockage-expansion-valve/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=734814&embedComment=734814&embedDo=findComment#comment-734814


----------



## Hrti (Aug 14, 2019)

Excellent advice, @DavecUK. I'm just happy this didn't happen while sleeping. The switch behind the drip tray will certainly be used daily once the machine is up and running again.


----------



## Hrti (Aug 14, 2019)

So just a little update. Still waiting for a new PID, but decided to try turning the machine on again today. To my suprise it now heats normally as it should. Brew boiler has priority and heats to the preset 93C, before the steam boiler kicks in. It stabilizes around 124-126C (PID temp set to 124). The steam boiler has always fluctuated a bit rising a couple of degrees above the set temperature.

Guess I'm even more confused now as it is working as expected. Perhaps the PID acted up because of the water/steam. Still doesn't explain what triggered the pressure rise and safaty valve release in the first place. The new PID is underway, so guess it wouldn't hurt changing it out regardless as the old one obviously has acted weird after the incident. Still need to dig a little deeper to find the cause of the incident though, if at all possible 😏


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Hrti said:


> So just a little update. Still waiting for a new PID, but decided to try turning the machine on again today. To my suprise it now heats normally as it should. Brew boiler has priority and heats to the preset 93C, before the steam boiler kicks in. It stabilizes around 124-126C (PID temp set to 124). The steam boiler has always fluctuated a bit rising a couple of degrees above the set temperature.
> 
> Guess I'm even more confused now as it is working as expected. Perhaps the PID acted up because of the water/steam. Still doesn't explain what triggered the pressure rise and safaty valve release in the first place. The new PID is underway, so guess it wouldn't hurt changing it out regardless as the old one obviously has acted weird after the incident. Still need to dig a little deeper to find the cause of the incident though, if at all possible 😏


 Are you replacing the PID display or the PID controller?


----------



## Hrti (Aug 14, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Are you replacing the PID display or the PID controller?


 The dealer is sending me a brand new PID controller (and display) as he thought that could be the reason for the incident. Mostly based on the video and PID-behaviour afterwards.


----------



## Hrti (Aug 14, 2019)

So just to close this thread, I finally got around to replacing the PID. Checked all wires, temp sensor etc. without finding a possible source for the over pressure valve releasing. When about to finish up the job, I noticed a couple of water drops on top of the new PID 🙄 turns out the brass nut connecting the capillary tube to the steam gauge had a small leak. Tightened it down, and the dripping stopped. Guess the old PID short circuited because of the leak, which would also explain why it worked fine again after a couple of days drying.


----------

